# Morbark 2070xl vs Bandit 200+



## arbor pro (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a 93 Bandit 200+. It runs and chips well enough but I'm now looking at replacing it with a 2004 Morbark 2070xl (Twister) chipper. My Bandit has a 84hp cummins, the Morbark has a 86hp cat diesel. My bandit is a disk with dual knives and dual feed rollers and is rated at 12" (though I don't try to feed anything over 8-9"). The Morbark is a drum with a single knife and single feed roller (from what I can tell) and is rated at 10" material.

Assuming that both powerplants are equal in performance, how well does the Morbark 2070xl pull in material and chip compared to my bandit 200+? Would I expect it to be about the same, better, or worse? It's not hp that I'm so concerned with but rather how well it pulls in gnarly branches with wide crotches. My bandit has the narrow 44" infeed chute. I believe the morbark's might be a bit wider from the photo I saw.

I am not looking for information on any other chippers at this time - only the 2004 Morbark 2070xl. Thanks for your input.

scott


----------



## Paul001 (Jul 16, 2009)

One of the best chippers Morbark ever built. Aggressive as all get out, durable, easy to change blades, handles brush easier than your disk, and you'll like the way it packs your truck.

Keep sharp blades in it, anvil adjusted, fresh filters and fluids in it and you'll have that unit around for a long time.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jul 17, 2009)

*I like both*

I may be wrong here but I have always equated the 2070 with a Bandit 95 or 90. They are about the same size, weight, steel, capacity and HP. 2070 is a very nice chipper but your 200 is the next class up, heavier, more volume, more blade, maybe faster. The Morbark 290 is comparable to the 200.
A 2070 with a 80 hp engine is at the top of it's power ranger, the 200 with 80 hp is at the bottom of it's power range. This matters because of the bearings and hydraulics and strength of the design. If it has lift/crush that would make a big difference if your 200 doesn't.
Having said all this, my impression of the 2070 is that it is a great 10" chipper and without a doubt gives a Bandit 9" some real competition.


----------



## treeoperations (Jul 18, 2009)

it will chip the brushy stuff better and pull in some ugly branches, your 200 will be faster over all chipping straighter branches and bigger diameter material.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the replies. The machine I was looking at ended up being too much money. I'll keep using the 200 for now.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jul 20, 2009)

What can you afford?
There is one here in California that is available, I don't have many details
but get some info.
It's not listed on my website yet, just something I heard about.

WWW.CALIFORNIATREEEQUIPMENT.COM


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 20, 2009)

CalTreeEquip said:


> What can you afford?
> There is one here in California that is available, I don't have many details
> but get some info.
> It's not listed on my website yet, just something I heard about.
> ...



Actually, the 2070xl I was looking at was part of a chipper/chip box combo unit. The combo unit is really the only reason I was considering it but the seller didn't accept my offer. I really don't need a stand-alone unit as I already have my bandit 200+. For the right price; however, I wouldn't mind picking up a combo unit.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jul 20, 2009)

*bandit 90*

How about this one. 
It's a 1999 Bandit 90 with a 37 HP Wisconsin and 200 hours (this is questionable). $10,500.

WWW.CALIFORNIATREEEQUIPMENT.COM


----------

